# Blackpool hotel amongst best in the world!



## tangerinedream (Jan 19, 2006)

Story here 

Who'd have thought!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 19, 2006)

Talking of Blackpool - I was playing a chess match last week and one of my team mates happened to mention that there were no internet cafes in Blackpool. Or at least, he'd tried to find one without success. "That's funny", I said, "last year I was there for a weekend and had precisely the same experience".


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 19, 2006)

Come to think of it, yes...

no hang on... 




			
				google said:
			
		

> I Cafe Blackpool 63 Bond St Blackpool FY4 1BW



only the one though and don't remember ever seeing it or hearing of anyone ever using it.


----------



## moose (Feb 4, 2006)

I've just tried to book for a night at the Norwood, but they're full.  Damn their new-found fame.


----------



## AGN (Feb 4, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've just tried to book for a night at the Norwood, but they're full.  Damn their new-found fame.



I got the Hilton cheaper than the Norwood.

Admit that the Blackpool Hilton is an all time low when it comes to them but its all getting expensed so I don't mind.


----------

